# Flying with guns



## bdmillertime (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm headed out to Maine this weekend and will be picking up a couple guns I've inherited from my grandfather. I'm flying delta and from what I understand it just needs to be a hard sided case with a lock. Does anyone have any other info that will be helpful?
Thanks for the help


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Contact Delta and ask them their and the FAA rules. I haven't done it in years and it's probably changed since 9/11.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Hard side, lockable case. If you have any ammo, it must be in a separate, checked bag. You must check in a the counter - no on-line or kiosk check in. And tell them you have firearms in the case. TSA will take the case and open it in front of you to inspect it. After they look at it, they'll put a tag in it, then ask you to lock it. They will put a tag or tape on the case that says they inspected it. Then they'll run it through the X-Ray like any other baggage and you are good to go.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Hard side, lockable case. If you have any ammo, it must be in a separate, checked bag. You must check in a the counter - no on-line or kiosk check in. And tell them you have firearms in the case. TSA will take the case and open it in front of you to inspect it. After they look at it, they'll put a tag in it, then ask you to lock it. They will put a tag or tape on the case that says they inspected it. Then they'll run it through the X-Ray like any other baggage and you are good to go.


I knew it changed. No TSA before. :roll:


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I just got back from hunting waterfowl in Saskatchewan and flew Delta. Gary is spot on. The Delta employee will have you sign and date a red card indicating the firearm is unloaded and have you put it in the case. They will then direct you towards TSA and they may or may not open the case. They will X-ray and swab for residue, but may or may not open the case itself. No one in Salt Lake, Minneapolis, or Canada looked inside my gun case on this trip although they certainly could have.


----------



## bdmillertime (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## karlbaker (Feb 6, 2013)

This is one of the good idea of handling the case with the checked bag. It was quite interesting to know about it..!!

http://www.lacoteimmo.com/prix-de-l-imm ... france.htm


----------

